# كلمات نشيد القديسة بربارة



## مسيحي و أفتخر (22 يوليو 2008)

اللازمة:قديسة بربارة عند الرب مختارة   ابوكي هالكافر عباد الحجارة

1جاب السيف تيقتلكي                    صار السف زنارة
2 جاب الحبل تيشنقكي                 صار الحبل بخورة
3 جاب النار تيحرقكي                      صار النار حجارة
4 جاب الحربة تيطعنكي                     صارت الحربة حمامة
                                       قديسة بربارة عند الرب مختارة   ابوكي هالكافر عباد الحجارة


----------



## رانيا ابراهيم65 (23 يوليو 2008)

سلام المسيح معك 
كلمات الترنيمة حلوة كتيررررر
بتدل على قدرة الرب في حماية المسيحيين
يعني كل شي تحول لما حاول ابوها الوثني يقتلها
الرب يباركك


----------

